# Lightning Trigger



## pmgadgets (Jul 9, 2010)

You can visit the following site if you are interested in taking lightning photos.. 

Lightning Trigger

The followings are sample photos taken by using the gadget..


----------



## pmgadgets (Sep 26, 2010)

A new one..


----------



## pmgadgets (Sep 26, 2010)

And another one..


----------



## dubaifor (Sep 29, 2010)

Is that just using a photo cell connected to the camera?
+971 50 896 80 42 - Francisco Fernandez - Dubai Photographer


----------



## pmgadgets (Nov 26, 2010)

Another great shot by PatchMaster Lightning Capture!

Lightning Trigger


----------

